# Sky - 5 year old Cocker Spaniel - Good with dogs, kids+cats



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Sky is a beautiful 5 year old Cocker Spaniel.


























She is an ex breeding girl who has little sight. She has been to see a specialist and as well as having cataracts, she has retinal atrophy, which is a known eye problem in Cocker Spaniels. Whilst surgery was an option the specialist feels that the fix would only be short term.
Sky still has a reasonable amount of vision as she can get around obstacles and jump up when required without prompt.

Sky is a happy, sweet dog who loves to be out and about. She always has her head and tail up and loves to feel the wind in her ears!

She enjoys running with the other dogs in her foster home and will return when called but has not yet been let off lead.

Her fosterer says: "This little girl is a delight, she is gentle, sweet, kind and has the heart of a lion. She does have some sight as she manages well around the house but sometimes gets a little lost in the garden."

Sky will need to be rehomed with another dog to give her guidance and the confidence she needs for the next stage of her life.

She has been spayed, vaccinated and micro chipped.

Sky can live with other dogs, children and cats. She is currently on foster in South Wales but we re home across the UK. 
If you're interested in adopting Sky, please read our adoption guidelines and procedure; 
Animals For Adoption - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk
Before completing a pre-adoption form;
Dog pre-adoption form - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk
If you have any questions then please do ask


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

This little cuddle monster is still waiting for a home!


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Just when we thought this girl couldn't get any better - she has brilliant recall! Can anyone offer this brilliant girl a home?


----------



## lillynharry (Jan 23, 2010)

She is so beautiful. I would have had her in a flash if i didn't already have my hands full. I can't believe she is waiting for a home- there should be a que for her! My next dog will be a rescue. Hope she gets her new home soon. x


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Sky is now reserved


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Through no fault of her own, Sky is still waiting for a home


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

I would love to have her but I'm not allowed another dog.  I think Ollie would love her.


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Sky is now reserved again


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Sky has now been homed


----------

